# Hello from LA



## meeks (Apr 10, 2005)

Hello, meeks here in Los Angeles. 

Just got back into music about two years age from a 10 year break. I was at a nice school starting to score orchestra pieces before I switched majors, and I dropped everything. Discovered a Computer Music mag at the bookstore and to make a long story short, here I am with GPO, Diva and a bunch of NI stuff.....loving life from 10 PM until 2 AM most nights. I have a lovely wife and three kidsand a classroom full of high school kids studying math, so daylight is demanding..thus my witching hour music schedual. 

Anyway, its been somewhat tough to get back from the theoretical standpoint but not so much the technological bell curve...I thing the math helps but I keep plugin along. My efforts lately have been more devoted to the classical side and with the above mentioned programs, and from the look of it this site, I think I'll stay around awhile.

Look forward to meeting everyone...a few I know from KVR.


----------



## Frederick Russ (Apr 10, 2005)

Welcome to VI, meeks! Nice seeing the Californians chiming in.

Regarding getting back into music, have you considered EIS? Check out the *EIS Forum here* - its a very interesting approach to making music - useable in most genres.

At any rate, welcome and enjoy your stay.


----------



## Sid_Barnhoorn (Apr 10, 2005)

Ey Meeks,

How are ya? Welcome to V.I.!

Cheers,


----------



## Alex W (Apr 10, 2005)

Hi Meeks, welcome to V.I.

I'm shocking at maths - I didn't do it in senior highschool (isn't compulsory), but I'd say I can relate to you on a musical level


----------



## Herman Witkam (Apr 10, 2005)

Hi Meeks,
Welcome onboard!
Have you got a website, or some stuff you want us to hear?


----------



## fictionmusic (Apr 13, 2005)

Hi Meeks
I'm a recent guy here myself. I like the witching hour too! My wife is a teacher as well (special ed...she has the patience of a saint). Right now it's 4.30 am my time and I am just taking a wee break. Lets hear some of your stuff!


----------



## CJ (Apr 14, 2005)

Welcome to VI Meeks! I just found it again myself (didn't know it the url changed - maybe a redirect). 8)


----------



## meeks (Apr 15, 2005)

Thank you all for the warm welcome...website is coming up soon.


----------

